# Clutch out again after six months



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS. I just put a new clutch in six months ago. Now the clutch won’t go into gear at all. There is no grinding or anything. It just won’t go into gear. I’ve seen other posts on here about clutch issues but they’re a couple of years old or more. I’m wondering if anyone has any updated information on this and what might be causing it? It’s very frustrating! Thanks.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

A clutch is a clutch is, a clutch.

What's the clutch pedal doing? If started in gear does it drive?


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

Cruzing12 said:


> A clutch is a clutch is, a clutch.
> 
> What's the clutch pedal doing? If started in gear does it drive?


The clutch pedal sometimes works fine. Other times it goes all the way to the floor. It will go into gear when the car is off but when the engine is started it won’t go into gear. There is no grinding or anything like when the clutch went out in July. It just won’t go into gear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you replace the "clutch actuator" when you did the clutch? If the clutch pedal sometimes has pressure and sometimes doesn't, it sounds like slave cylinder failure or a plugged orifice in the hydraulic line.


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Did you replace the "clutch actuator" when you did the clutch? If the clutch pedal sometimes has pressure and sometimes doesn't, it sounds like slave cylinder failure or a plugged orifice in the hydraulic line.


I am not sure, I took it to a mechanic I’ve gone to for years. He’s the one that put a new one in last July.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Most repair shops usually offer a 1-year warranty on their work. 

That's why they charge quite a bit more for parts (in case they have to warranty their work/parts later).

I'd talk to them first and take it back to where it was done. A good shop should offer to take it back apart, replace what they did before if it has failed again, and only charge you for an additional part that may be needed (like the slave cyl/actuator).


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you. I did take it back to where they did it originally. He told me he would look at it but I haven’t heard a word since. I’ve left messages with no response. He’s a very honorable guy and I’ve always known him to be honest abd good at what he does. Not sure what’s going on. I will add though I do think there’s a problem with the Cruzes and their clutches. I have sure read about quite a few issues.


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

I know people are likely getting tired of hearing of this issue. My car,once again, will not go into gear. The clutch was just replaced 7 months ago. I took it back last month. The mechanic bled the brakes, replaced the fluid and it seemed to be fixed. Now it is a month later and it won't go into gear again. It's very frustrating and expensive! I am not sure the mechanic even knows what to do next. I have called Chevrolet in the past and they just basically say I'm out of luck since it's a 2012. I'm at my wits end!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

One suggestion many overlook is the shifter cables. They are a push/pull type of cable. They do get soft and start to flex over time. They may need adjusting to compensate for normal wear or replacement.


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> One suggestion many overlook is the shifter cables. They are a push/pull type of cable. They do get soft and start to flex over time. They may need adjusting to compensate for normal wear or replacement.


Thank you for the suggestion. I tried it again this morning just to make sure I wasn’t losing my mind! It still wouldn’t go into gear. I managed to get it into first after pumping it several times but then it lurched forward like no brakes now! I can’t believe Chevrolet just says nothing they can do! It’s beyond frustrating!


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

julie1016 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I tried it again this morning just to make sure I wasn’t losing my mind! It still wouldn’t go into gear. I managed to get it into first after pumping it several times but then it lurched forward like no brakes now! I can’t believe Chevrolet just says nothing they can do! It’s beyond frustrating! What’s going on with this car?!


----------

